# Seeking Personal Trainer



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I have recently moved from the Czech Republic to Dubai.

I am getting myself in shape and am seeking a personal trainer to help me move to the next level.

I am based in Dubai Marina and there is an adequate fitness room in the apartment block.

If you are a personal trainer, please do not hesitate to contact me .

Many thanks

R


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well you are very lucky as one of the forum members (Sarah) is a personal trainer from London  I am sure she will get back to you soon.


----------



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

Many thanks

For my information, what is a Senior Expat?

The answer, " An expat who is senior" is already understood. 

Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MarinaUK said:


> Many thanks
> 
> For my information, what is a Senior Expat?
> 
> ...


It's a grading system this forum uses for you to gauge how long a person has been on here and thus the liklihood they know what they're talking about.

It is based on how many posts they have written too.

Ways to gauge are:

1. If they are a Moderator
2. The amount (and quality) of posts - Shows how active they are
3. The Rep Power - Shows how much they reply to other peoples posts
4. Reputation - The little scales on the top right of each post - use this when you think the person's info was useful/interesting and it will increase the little green blobs they have.

So there you have it the bigger all the scores are the more likely you'll get a useful answer.

HTH (Hope this helps)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I consider myself an inexperienced expat as I've only been in Dubai for 2 months. 

Also it can't refer to age as I am really, really young 

Maybe it refers to the number of posts, but even if that is the case, a high number of posts doesn't necessarily mean I am very helpful, just very nosey. 

So basically I've no idea what being a senior expats means!


----------



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Folks

Great to see a scientific answer from Crazymacy and the alternative from Dizzyizzy.

Both very useful.

Richard


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll just flash you my badge


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

RIGHT who is this personal trainer I hear of and how much do you cost!!!

i'm a fatty boomba and certainly need some help but after looking into some places which cost 200dhs + per session - it would drain me of my all important social fund!


----------



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Alli

200 Dirhams!!!!

Forget that. Thats's a lot of beer and pizza.

Back to the drawing board for me I fear!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MarinaUK said:


> Thanks Alli
> 
> 200 Dirhams!!!!
> 
> ...


Not if you're out with us!! That's only one round of drinks!!! Or, 4 pukka pukkas!


----------



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

*Strewth*

Holy Moley

Type to remortgage my UK place!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> RIGHT who is this personal trainer I hear of and how much do you cost!!!
> 
> i'm a fatty boomba and certainly need some help but after looking into some places which cost 200dhs + per session - it would drain me of my all important social fund!


PM sara81 - Maybe this is the good luck she's been waiting for...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MarinaUK said:


> Holy Moley
> 
> Type to remortgage my UK place!!


You've got to work on the percentage of current salary rather than how much things cost back in the UK. Since the weakening of the pound things look much more expensive from the outside. But if you're paid in dirhams then nothing has really changed.

Maz,

Stop scaring the new people, they'll not want to come out


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Maz,
> 
> Stop scaring the new people, they'll not want to come out


Moi? No, sir, not I!!

Plus, you're buying the next round, ain't u? I figure if you invite people out, you best make provisions to quench their thirst!


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

*Also looking for a Personal Trainer*

I'd be interested in hiring a trainer and hearing from Sara. I'm in the Burj Dubai Residences. Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ive sent sara a message on facebook and hopefully she will come and check the forum soon


----------



## Fabi (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello I am also new to Dubai and looking for a personal trainer. I live in Dubai Marina and would be considering personal fitness sessions to keep in shape (I would need someone who can come see me, do an evaluation and design/adapt what I do already to make it really effective. Maybe do a few sessions together and then a follow up for fine tuning).
read there is a PT in this forum, could she introduce herself to me so we can discuss options further?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

*Personal Training*



Fabi said:


> Hello I am also new to Dubai and looking for a personal trainer. I live in Dubai Marina and would be considering personal fitness sessions to keep in shape (I would need someone who can come see me, do an evaluation and design/adapt what I do already to make it really effective. Maybe do a few sessions together and then a follow up for fine tuning).
> read there is a PT in this forum, could she introduce herself to me so we can discuss options further?
> Thanks in advance


Hi there Fabi,

My name is Marc and I train one of the girls from the forum, "DizzyIzzy". I've been working as a PT for over 6 years. If you contact her she can let you know more info about me, unless it's specifically a female you're looking for? my email address is [email protected] or call0501131007

Regards,

Marc


----------

